# Need some advice Samsung HLR 5667WX/XAA



## Dopen71 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Samsung DLP~ HLR5667WX/XAA, which I purchased new many years ago. Its a "mancave tv", seeing that I am NOT in there much, it doesnt get much use. haha
I have never had a problem with this unit. I changed out the original bulb- maybe two years ago. So, the other day I have a chance to watch it and I go to turn it on. 
Nothing!! Its dead. The unit did NOT show any signs that something was wrong with it either. I ordered a new lamp for it and patiently waited for it to arrive. So the new lamp arrives, I install it thinking that my problem is solved. Nope. Still nothing. No sound- no video- not even the little start up tune that plays when its turned on. 
The lamp is illuminated
The ballast is working - Ive seen it light up & heard it humming
The little blue switch at the rear is in the UP position. 
I removed the rear of the television & looked at the circuit board for anything raised- nothing. 
When on, the "lamp" flashes in green on the front on/off button
Then a minute or so it shuts itself off and on the same button the "stand-by/ temp" lights up in red- which I believe is normal when turned off.
The screen is dark when on- a little light @ the top of the screen but barely noticeable
I have the bottom rear panel off becuase I cleaned it all up & just left it off while I investigate the problem. 
When I plug in the power cord, the tv fires up & the lamp automatically shines without me turning it on manually.

Does anyone have an idea what it could possibly be? I dont feel like purchasing a new one- I just purchased a new family tv a few months ago and caught a earful from the Mrs.?. Id like to fix this one - any input is deeply appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Likely either a bad digital board or bad tactile switches on the control panel. Start by unplugging the control panel and see if the remote controls the unit or it behaves differently.


----------



## Dopen71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank You for your fast reply! I've been researching this unit the past few days.. I see more than one person has had similar problems with their televisions.. I've been looking for the digital board as you recommended.. Everywhere I have looked is out of stock.. And a pretty penny too.. Hmmmm.


----------

